# Uvalde BBQ Cook-off - Texas State Championship



## UvaldeBBQ (Oct 28, 2013)

Don't miss the 6th Annual Briscoe Ranch Cook-off at the Crossroads, December 13-14, 2013 at the Uvalde County Fairplex.

â€¢ TEXAS STATE CHAMPIONSHIP
â€¢ 100 PERCENT PAYOUT
â€¢ IBCA Sanctioned (International Barbecue Cookers Association)
â€¢ IBCA/South Texas Pit Added Money Event
â€¢ Hosted by South Texas CattleWomen
â€¢ Limited 50 amp and 30 amp electrical available
â€¢ Proceeds benefit Southwest Texas Junior College scholarships

For more information visit www.UvaldeBBQ.com or call Wade Carpenter at 830-591-7351.


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

What/where is the closest hotel - I'd like to try and make it . . . wg


----------



## JustBilling (Mar 19, 2012)

There are several hotels in Uvalde but you may want to start checking availability with this being during deer season. Last year was our first year to cook at this one. It was a lot of fun and we will be back this year.


----------



## UvaldeBBQ (Oct 28, 2013)

Whiskey Girl - Please go to http://www.uvaldebbq.com/#!info/c20ms and scroll down to the bottom of the page and it lists all the hotels. Our newest hotel is the Hampton Inn and they are great to work with.


----------



## JustBilling (Mar 19, 2012)

Is anyone else going to be competing in Uvalde this weekend? This will be us, Meat Wagon BBQ. Stop by and have a cold one.


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

Very nice. That's one h*ll of a pit. Wish i could make it.


----------



## JustBilling (Mar 19, 2012)

Tail'in around said:


> Very nice. That's one h*ll of a pit. Wish i could make it.


Thank you. My brother (SaltNLine) on here and I built it in '07 for a friend. He didn't use it as much as he thought he would and called to give us first shot at buying it at a great price so we jumped on it. With all the pit build/remodel threads lately, I have been meaning to show this build from start to finish. We took a lot of pictures.


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

I would like to see them!!!


----------

